# Holy Belicosos Batman! vstrommark lays down the law!



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Getting out the door for work today, I notice a rather ominous looking package sitting on the doorstep. Return addy is one "vstrommark", so I know I am in for "trouble"....good trouble!!

Mark smacked me down with a suprise fiver of AWESOME cigars, and put a smile on my face that lasted the whole work night...Thank you Mark, what a great suprise!

Sancho Panza Belicosos 
Romeo y Julieta Belicosos
Montecristo #2 (Belicoso)
Montecristo Petite Edmundo
Unknown, sweet looking corona

Mark, I have been jonesin' for an SP since discussing them in another thread a couple days ago....and I am smoking it right now. It is wonderful, perfect burn (unusual for this vitola in my experience)..Thank you! The rest will meet a fiery death in the very near future.

And remember...when you least expect it.....


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Holy Belicosos Batman! vstromark lays down the law!*

Enjoy the smokes Tom..:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Holy Belicosos Batman! vstromark lays down the law!*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Enjoy the smokes Tom..:tu


I already am Booker!!  :r


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Holy Belicosos Batman! vstromark lays down the law!*

for one of our best, enjoy those Tom.. :ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Holy Belicosos Batman! vstromark lays down the law!*

Excellent target vstromark. Enjoy the gars Tom. :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Holy Belicosos Batman! vstromark lays down the law!*

Great list of primo tobacco... you have been treated to some fine smokes. Well deserved, I would say. :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Holy Belicosos Batman! vstromark lays down the law!*

Great hit on the Admiral vstromark, sounds like they won't last long Tom.:tu:tu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Holy Belicosos Batman! vstromark lays down the law!*

Looks like you are playing the "seldom used letter game", Tom!!!

First, The Big Z (Zorro) tags you, not the Big V (vstromark) nails your hide! Know any one here that starts with ax "X"!!??:ss

Nice hit on the Hog, Mark.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Holy Belicosos Batman! vstromark lays down the law!*

Great hit on Tom!:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Holy Belicosos Batman! vstromark lays down the law!*



SvilleKid said:


> Looks like you are playing the "seldom used letter game", Tom!!!
> 
> First, The Big Z (Zorro) tags you, not the Big V (vstromark) nails your hide! Know any one here that starts with ax "X"!!??:ss
> 
> Nice hit on the Hog, Mark.


Hey Cliff, I just noticed you live in the same state that Zorro sent the package from. Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Holy Belicosos Batman! vstromark lays down the law!*

Great hit on a great BOTL. Sounds like that SP died well.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Holy Belicosos Batman! vstromark lays down the law!*



12stones said:


> Great hit on a great BOTL. Sounds like that SP died well.


Maybe the best SP Beli I've ever smoked Ricky. :dr


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Holy Belicosos Batman! vstromark lays down the law!*

Glad you liked it Tom. I got it in a aged sampler, but for the life of me I can't recall the year it was made. I'm thinking 99 or 01, but I could be wrong. Must go searching.

If you play the letter game, put another 'm' in the middle. A 'vstrom' is a model of Suzuki motorcycle and that precedes my name


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Holy Belicosos Batman! vstromark lays down the law!*

WTG Mark!!! Nice hit Tom:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Holy Belicosos Batman! vstromark lays down the law!*

I love watching gorilla on gorilla crime!


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Holy Belicosos Batman! vstromark lays down the law!*

Mark comes to play! Nicely done! I wonder how many days it will take Tom to go through those. My guess is three. :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Holy Belicosos Batman! vstromark lays down the law!*



vstrommark said:


> Glad you liked it Tom. I got it in a aged sampler, but for the life of me I can't recall the year it was made. I'm thinking 99 or 01, but I could be wrong. Must go searching.
> 
> If you play the letter game, put another 'm' in the middle. A 'vstrom' is a model of Suzuki motorcycle and that precedes my name


Ah, no wonder the SP was so rich...I think the Monte #2 bites it tonight! 

Gotcha on my douchebaggery with your user name, Mark....I won't get it wrong again! Thank you again for a fabulous weekend of choices! :tu


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice way to play it on the Hog, Mark!!:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like you took Tom by suprise for sure.

Nice hit there..........Enjoy that SP and the rest of the booty.

Looks like you dug right in. :ss:tu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Holy Belicosos Batman! vstromark lays down the law!*



icehog3 said:


> Hey Cliff, I just noticed you live in the same state that Zorro sent the package from. Hmmmmmmmm.




What can I say...........

Wish I was the Big Z, but I'm not.......

However, I did sleep at a Holiday Inn Express last night:r

Rest assured, Tom, I do my bombing in my own name


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Holy Belicosos Batman! vstromark lays down the law!*



icehog3 said:


> Ah, no wonder the SP was so rich...I think the Monte #2 bites it tonight!
> 
> Gotcha on my douchebaggery with your user name, Mark....I won't get it wrong again! Thank you again for a fabulous weekend of choices! :tu


I think Jeff hit the nail on the head predicting about three days. :tu :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> Rest assured, Tom, I do my bombing in my own name


That I know, Cliff...I've been a victim! :r



vstrommark said:


> I think Jeff hit the nail on the head predicting about three days. :tu :r


Yup....smoking the Monte #2 right now....not sure if it is a '99 or an '01 Mark...,but I do know it is on!!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Yup....smoking the Monte #2 right now....not sure if it is a '99 or an '01 Mark...,but I do know it is on!!


The Monte, surprisingly, is an 06 from a box I have stashed in the bottom of the coolerdor.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

vstrommark said:


> The Monte, surprisingly, is an 06 from a box I have stashed in the bottom of the coolerdor.


Maybe the first '06 #2 I have smoked, and I had heard good things about the '06s....guess they were true!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Maybe the first '06 #2 I have smoked, and I had heard good things about the '06s....guess they were true!


And I still have most of the box left!  :chk

Glad you enjoyed it, Tom. It is one of my go to smokes.


----------

